# bit of a long shot!



## magicmonkey (Mar 13, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone knows of any nice photo locations in or near Oxford in the UK? I've been around quite a fwe place recently and found that most of the times I wander out to the country I end up in the worst places possible!


----------



## Mohain (Mar 14, 2006)

Surely Oxford must be one of the most picturesque towns in the UK? 

I may be wrong I haven't been for a while. Have you tried the University buildings? There must be some fantastic old architecture there. I suppose it's too early in the year for punting? What about the surrounding countryside? I can't imagine you'd run out of thing to photograph for a while! (again, I could be talking out of turn here as I haven't been for a while).

Happy shootin'


----------



## magicmonkey (Mar 14, 2006)

yeah, it's a very picturesque place, there is plenty there to shoot but not that much that's 'up my street' as it were, I preffer landscapes and I've had some rotten luck with the places I've been recently!


----------



## ceecookie (Mar 14, 2006)

Stonehenge?


----------



## magicmonkey (Mar 14, 2006)

You could do some nice close up stuff with them but I'd be wanting to put them into a landscape, maybe from a nice low angle etc. and the fences would just be horrible! I'm not sure if they're still there though as I haven't been back there in years.


----------



## Lensmeister (Mar 14, 2006)

How about some of the smaller villages like Stonesfield or Charlbury ir Iffley ... small and pretty churches there too.


----------



## magicmonkey (Mar 14, 2006)

Not been to any of those, I'll head off there on the weekend if the weather is good! Thanks Lensmeister


----------

